# alternative   aux  charnière  imacg4



## ziguidy (12 Juin 2011)

bonjour à toutes et tous 

voilà nouveau venu dans l'univers mac , pour me familiariser au mac et à mac os X , sur e-bay , j'ai acquis , je me d emande si pas bêtise , un imac à 1.2 ghz , 380 de ram 30 de dd avec mac os 10.3 , airport dessus lecteur dvd , la config me semble pas mal pour d ébuter et faire du surf internet , musique , bureautique . et en faire un pc de dépannage à la maison . toutefois le hic est la , ne pensant pas être le meilleur enchérisseur , je me retrouve a vec un imac qui a le défaut d'avoir une charnière gauche hs ! , sur la photo annonce on ne sait pas si l'imac peut rester ouvert bien " droit " ou si maintenu par sa boite d'origine , , j'ai parcouru sites pour changement de charnière , vu la manip soit tout démonter ! pour emplacer le cadre totalement , je me demande si il n'existe pas une alternative au démontage complet qui risque de ne plus faire fonctionner le pc si les branchement ou repositionnement des connections ne sont pas bien faites , d'ou direct casse le pc ou vente pour accessoire , aussi je me pose la question de savoir également si l'imac est fonctionnel avec ce " petit" souci , 

pour ma part je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous avec des sticker auraient apportés un contrefort à des imac g4 ou g3 avec une charnière en moins ou présentant jeu ! inquiétant au niveau de l'écran . si oui pour certains , même si pas très apple ! , cela éviterait la prénible opération ! du déshabillage total de l'imac !, merci de m'apporter quel sticker sont possibles , et comment les positionner pour ne pas obstruer la ventilation . mais que l'imac soit recouver dessus derrière et dessous , pour faire un maintient de la coque 
"souple " un pis aller ! certes . mais pour un imac de fin de vie comme le mien ! ( le comble je ne sais même pas si il fonctionne gag ! ) le vendeur se refuse de me répondre a ce sujet ! . je verrai donc lors de la reception de la "bête " ! 

quoiqu'il en soit GRAND MERCI pour vos aides , car pas évident d'entrer dans l'univers apple ! . sinon j'ai déjà essayé des imac g5 c'est ce qui m'a fait opté pour me faire la main sur un g4 ou g3 , ayant assez envie de lacher les pc pour l'univers mac .

l'ennui se sont les logiciels pc qui ne peuvent pas passer sur les mac , 
faudra que je change ma logithèque . à moins qu'un logiciel mac puisse permettre l'utilisation sur mac et pc là alors faudra voir ! .

merci à vous tous pour vos réponses , bon week -end 
à très bientôt .

ziguidy


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juin 2011)

Essaye déjà les logiciels Open Source... Mais les PowerPC sont de moins en moins utilisés donc ce sera plus difficile de trouver des équivalents, qu'avec un Mac Intel.


----------



## Invité (13 Juin 2011)

Tu parle d'un iBook j'imagine paske, je ne vois pas de charnières sur un iMac ?
Mac Os 10.3 (Panther) date pas mal quand même ! Et comment arrive-tu à 380Mo de Ram ?
Une barrettes soudée de 256 + une barrette de 128 = 384 (il peut monter à 1,25Go de Ram)


----------



## ziguidy (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour   !  merci  à vous   pour  vos  réponses ,  mais     je ne  souhaite  pas  avoir  des    observations    sur  ma  configuration  et   la  vestuté  de   la  bestiole  ibook    sous  panther   qui  relève de  l'époque   applenéandertaliènne   !  certes !  ,   pour  ma  aprt   c  juste   suffisant  pour  débuter  sur   un  mac   non ? .
voilà  pour le  1er   sujet  .   non  j'ai un  problème  sisi   de  charnière 
voir  photo 




si    parmis    d'entre  vous      ont  eu  cette  CHOSE     !!! ,  et  que   bidouillage     sans  avoir   à  TOUT   ENLEVER   !!!  et   possible     (  au  risque  de   ne  plus  faire  fonctionner  cette  antiquité    ;-))) )   bien       je   suis  preneur 
que  cela  soit  sticker ,   fil  de   fer ,    autre  idée    à  la  mac  gyver !  si  il e xiste  toujours !   alors  ok   visiblement    il  peut  fermer  et  s'ouvrir     ok !  me  direz  vous  mais     demain !  ,  par  conséquent  je  cherche  idée    pour  amoindrir  les  souffrances  de  la  charnière   survivante ! 

son si  pas  idée      et bien  tant   pis  ,   peu  importe   l'esthétique   , cet  ibook  relevant  de  l'ère  préhistorique     (  gag )  maitenant  qu'apple  est  passé  chez  intel  ,    tous  les  anciens  modèles  donc   à  fortiori  n'interesse  plus  personne 
bien  sur  certaines annonces certains  arrivent  techniquement  parlant  à  customiser
des clamshell !  bien  plus     ancien  relevant de la génèse ! presque  d'apple ! 

ok    grand  merci    pour  vos  idées  !  certes   un macbook  serait  parfait !  mais  pour débuter !   chez  apple    je  trouve  cela  suffisant  et  il  peut  passer   sous  tiger   contrairement   aux  g3 ! là  oui   impossible  de faire  quelque  chose  avec 
pour  la  mémoire  demon g4  si  possible  de  monter  à  1giga    mâh !  parfait  
' pizza  caviar "  pour  cet  ibook     memory  soudée  ou   non !   ;-))   just  question  de   point de  vu  perso -  

bonne  soirée   à  tous  e t   merci  pour  vos  idées    
dans  cette  attente  
cordialement
ziguidy


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2011)

Perso, j'ai un iBook14 G4@1,2GHz avec Léo.
Il a un DD de 80Go, 1,25Go de Ram, une carte Airport Express.
Pour moi, comme ordi pour bouger c'est suffisant !

Donc, je ne parle pas de vétusté à propos de ton ordi (j'ai aussi pour les petits déplacement un iBook*12* G3@500 X.4, qui sert encore plus souvent !)

Mais sur ta photo, je ne vois rien concernant les charnières 

Ah, j'ai vu que tu avais trouvé un fil aussi.

A tout hasard (tu as vu que dans l'autre fil c'était passé par un démontage ? Et je ne vois pas trop comment opérer sans passer par là) j'ai le manuel de la bête pour le démontage.
En MP si intéressé


----------



## didgar (16 Juin 2011)

Salut !

@*ziguidy* c'est quoi comme modèle exact ton iBook ? J'ai probablement ce qu'il te faut pour remplacer tes charnières défaillantes. Par contre il faudra démonter ...

A+

Didier


----------



## ziguidy (20 Juin 2011)

Hello   merci  à  vous  tous     pour  vos  réponses 

  pour  la  1ere   réponse  ,  si  ce  n'est  pas    un  problème de  charnières  qu'est  ce  donc  ,  pour  ma  part  je  ne vois  pas ce  que  cela soit  d'autre.,     
oui  je  veux   bien le  manuel   si  tu   l'as  (  photocopie   si  tu  peux   ) cela  va  peut -être  m'aider  à  savoir  ce  que  c'est  ce  TRUC   qui     est  cassé  et  dépasse ! 
  toujour  est  -il   que  l'orsqu'il est   ouvert  , il  ne  tient  que  par   un côté .
déjà  cela   mais  jusqu'à   quand .

pour la  seconde  réponse ,    le  modèle   est   un  ibook  g4  12 "  sinon   voici  la  config totale     ( in  english   sorry !) sinon  quand  au  démontage  totale  si  doit  y  avoir  faudra  me   faire  un  step  by  setp!  car   totalement  néophyte !  de  plus   toujours   plus facile    à  démonter    qu'à r emonter !    ;-)))    sinon   GRAND  MERCI A  VOUS  TOUS 




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Product Identifiers*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Manufacturer[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apple[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Model[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]iBook G4[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MPN[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]M9623B/A[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]UPC[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]718908812716[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Processor*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Processor Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PowerPC G4[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Processor Manufacturer[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Motorola[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Processor Speed[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.2 GHz[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Motherboard*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bus Speed[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]133 MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Display*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Display Tech[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]XGA TFT Active Matrix[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Display Size[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]12.1 in.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Display Color Support[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24-bit (16.7 million colors)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Display Max. Resolution[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1024 x 768[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Technical Features*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Expansion Ports[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 x IEEE 1394a (FireWire), 2 x USB 2.0, RJ-11 (modem), RJ-45 (NIC), S-Video out, VGA out[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Hard Drive*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hard Drive Capacity[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30 GB[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hard Drive Rotation Speed [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4200 RPM[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Storage Controller Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ultra ATA[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Memory*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installed RAM[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]256 MB[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RAM Technology[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DDR SDRAM[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max Supported RAM[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.2 GB[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RAM Speed[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]266 MHz[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installed Cache Memory[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]512 KB[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CD / DVD*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CD / DVD Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CD-RW/DVD-ROM[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Optical Drive Read Speed[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24x (CD), 8x (DVD)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Optical Drive Write Speed[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24x (CD)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Optical Drive ReWrite Speed[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16x (CD-RW)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Video*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Graphic Processor[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installed Video Memory[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]32 MB[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Graphic Bus Interface[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AGP x4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Audio*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Audio Output Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Headphones, Sound card, Speaker(s)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Audio Input Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Microphone[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Modem*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Modem Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fax / Modem[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Analog Modulation Protocol[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ITU V.92[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Networking*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Networking Type[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Integrated Wireless LAN, Network Adapter[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Data Link Protocol[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AirPort Extreme, Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Battery*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Battery Run Time[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6 Hours[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Battery Technology[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lithium ion[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dimensions*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Depth[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]25.9 cm[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Height[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3.4 cm[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Width[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]32.3 cm[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Weight[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.7 kg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Miscellaneous*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Input Method[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Keyboard, Keypad, Trackpad[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Operating System[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apple MacOS X 10.3[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mobile Technology[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wi-Fi Certified[/FONT]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------

RE -   VOICI  PHOTO   du  g4   ouvert   juste    pour a voir  idée   si  charnière   ou  autre  ,  merci de  me  dire  ce  que  c'est  et  ce qui  est  réparable     '  SI  '  bien  entendu   -   merci  encore  à  vous  tous        bien   cordialement


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2011)

On dirait tout bêtement les vis de la charnière qui sont barrées.
Envoie moi un MP pour le manuel


----------



## didgar (20 Juin 2011)

Salut !



ziguidy a dit:


> le  modèle   est   un  ibook  g4  12 "



Argh ... ! Je crois que je n'ai que des écrans de 14" en stock ! Je vérifierai et te tiens au courant !

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (28 Juin 2011)

Salut !

J'ai vérifié ... je n'ai que des 14" ! Désolé !

A+

Didier


----------

